# All Hallow's Eve



## Andres (Oct 18, 2014)

Kinda surprised this one hasn't come up yet, but I'd like to discuss Halloween, more specifically reasons for abstaining. 
I've searched previous threads and found some links, but many are outdated so the links are bad. Do any members have articles, sermons, links to share on reasoning against Christians celebrating Halloween? Thank you in advance.


----------



## Edward (Oct 18, 2014)

Well, in the Dallas area, Ebola might be a good reason for folks not wanting to interact with more people than they have to. So you might not need to reach the theology this year.


----------



## jwithnell (Oct 18, 2014)

Just Philippians 4:8


----------



## Curt (Oct 18, 2014)

Andrew, here's the link to my annual anti-halloween rant.
Annual Anti-Halloween Rant | J. Curtis Lovelace


----------



## Andres (Oct 18, 2014)

Edward said:


> Well, in the Dallas area, Ebola might be a good reason for folks not wanting to interact with more people than they have to. So you might not need to reach the theology this year.



I'm not 100% sure if you're serious...if you are I do not agree with this line of thinking - I try to make it a point not to make fear-based decisions.


----------



## Andres (Oct 18, 2014)

Curt said:


> Andrew, here's the link to my annual anti-halloween rant.
> Annual Anti-Halloween Rant | J. Curtis Lovelace



Thanks! I appreciate your thoughts!


----------



## MichaelNZ (Oct 18, 2014)

Handing out Gospel tracts along with candy seems to be a good idea.

Fortunately, Halloween isn't thar big here in New Zealand.


----------



## Rich Koster (Oct 18, 2014)

If you go around knocking on doors, you may be mistaken for a JW.


----------



## Gforce9 (Oct 18, 2014)

Rich Koster said:


> If you go around knocking on doors, you may be mistaken for a JW.



Hahahahahaha......."Heresy or treat"..........


----------



## joejohnston3 (Oct 18, 2014)

Well, we have moved to celebrating Reformation Day and have a party that we go to with others that really is fun and blessed. Definitely a better alternative to Halloween.


----------



## earl40 (Oct 19, 2014)

joejohnston3 said:


> Well, we have moved to celebrating Reformation Day and have a party that we go to with others that really is fun and blessed. Definitely a better alternative to Halloween.



So should we replace Halloween with Reformation Day on the church calendar?


----------



## joejohnston3 (Oct 19, 2014)

earl40 said:


> joejohnston3 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, we have moved to celebrating Reformation Day and have a party that we go to with others that really is fun and blessed. Definitely a better alternative to Halloween.
> ...



I would think so!


----------



## Miss Marple (Oct 19, 2014)

Reformation Day is an historical event that should be remembered, and celebrated if so desired. Does that make it mark of an official ecclesiastical calendar?


----------



## Curt (Oct 19, 2014)

Miss Marple said:


> Reformation Day is an historical event that should be remembered, and celebrated if so desired. Does that make it mark of an official ecclesiastical calendar?



It would help to remember Josh's ecclesiastical calendar which marks a holiday every Sunday - and at no other times. Reformation Day is important for us to remember, but not a holiday to be celebrated in a worship service. Preach on Reformation themes, sure, but do not worship the day or the reformers. Preach Christ and Him crucified.


----------



## earl40 (Oct 19, 2014)

joejohnston3 said:


> earl40 said:
> 
> 
> > joejohnston3 said:
> ...



I put the  because I see no problem with remembering those that have died in faith and now reside in heaven as in Halloween. I also have no problem with remembering the fact of the reformation. Though I would have a problem with assigning either as official day to be put on a calendar as we do for Sunday.


----------



## jwithnell (Oct 19, 2014)

We have a dinner and worship service with the surrounding OPC churches, this year on Oct. 26. It's wonderful to stand with part of the regional church and praise the Christ who has preserved his people throughout the ages.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Oct 20, 2014)

If you squint hard enough you will see my advertisement at the annual candy hand out performed on Oct 31 at my house:




Click to enlarge


----------



## joejohnston3 (Oct 20, 2014)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> If you squint hard enough you will see my advertisement at the annual candy hand out performed on Oct 31 at my house:
> 
> View attachment 4041
> Click to enlarge



Awesome!


----------



## earl40 (Oct 20, 2014)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> If you squint hard enough you will see my advertisement at the annual candy hand out performed on Oct 31 at my house:
> 
> View attachment 4041
> Click to enlarge



That is one scary licence plate.


----------



## Theogenes (Oct 31, 2014)

Happy Reformation Day!
Post tenebras lux!


----------



## Toasty (Oct 31, 2014)

We should not try to mimic pagan festivals or Christianize pagan festivals. It doesn't matter if Halloween has evolved and is no longer identical with Samhain.


----------



## Miss Marple (Oct 31, 2014)

But then how do we apply "whether we eat, or drink, or whatever we do, do it all for the glory of God?"


----------



## Andres (Oct 31, 2014)

Miss Marple said:


> But then how do we apply "whether we eat, or drink, or whatever we do, do it all for the glory of God?"



This verse doesn't necessarily mean that we are to try and redeem everything though. Do you think there are some things that we should leave pagan and just not have anything to do with?


----------



## Afterthought (Oct 31, 2014)

One thing I sometimes wonder about is to what extent are we to participate or separate from culture? Especially when cultural artifacts have lost and changed their meaning (does the garment stained by the flesh or the "appearance of evil" ever cease to be so?)? When does the "pagan origins" argument hold and when does it not? Are there other modern cultural considerations that would cause one to separate? And if so, why separate entirely and not just from the pagan day, since it seems two days are celebrated: one pagan and the other secular?

(As a note, I don't celebrate, but these questions on interaction with culture are not entirely clear in my mind.)


----------



## deleteduser99 (Oct 31, 2014)

The reasons for abstaining are self-evident. I think it says enough that people dress their children as skeletons, witches, mummies and other sick things. The adult costumes get worse. Some transform their front lawns into graveyards haunted by a hideous ghoul or plant dismembered limbs around their premises. It's all a mockery of God's curse for sin.


----------



## Andres (Oct 31, 2014)

Harley said:


> The reasons for abstaining are self-evident. I think it says enough that people dress their children as skeletons, witches, mummies and other sick things. The adult costumes get worse. Some transform their front lawns into graveyards haunted by a hideous ghoul or plant dismembered limbs around their premises. It's all a mockery of God's curse for sin.



Yup. Everyone keeps stating that Halloween is harmless, but as I mentioned in another thread, even if you do you best to abstain from all the spookiness/evil, it's nearly impossible.


----------



## Free Christian (Oct 31, 2014)

Andres said:


> Do any members have articles, sermons, links to share on reasoning against Christians celebrating Halloween? Thank you in advance.


 Hi Andres. Yeah, why would anyone want to participate in a thing and dress and act like a thing which supposes or pretends - "Frankenstein", a created life dead body parts put together and raised to life (God like creation of life), "Dracula", immortal being (God like) living off drinking blood which the Bible says to abstain from, "Mummies", returning from the dead (Again God like raising of the dead), "Witches" which the Bible condemns, "Zombies", eating human flesh and drinking the blood, "Ghosts", spirits that can do what they want and are not where the Bible says they are, "Demons & Devils", why want to be one????? Its all anti God. And too there is the teaching of children that all this is fun "oh aren't you a cute little Devil here's some candy" "oh what a cool looking Frankenstein you are, here have some chocolate" "wheee, a little Dracula immortal being that drinks blood, have some sweets", "why you sweet little Witch, have a lolly". Mathew 18 v 6.


----------



## Andres (Oct 31, 2014)

Free Christian said:


> Andres said:
> 
> 
> > Do any members have articles, sermons, links to share on reasoning against Christians celebrating Halloween? Thank you in advance.
> ...



I agree completely but you know people are just going to counter, "oh we don't dress like that...my kids are going as superhero and princess". How would you respond to them?


----------



## Miss Marple (Oct 31, 2014)

"This verse doesn't necessarily mean that we are to try and redeem everything though. Do you think there are some things that we should leave pagan and just not have anything to do with? "

Well, I'd say anything that is, in and of itself, sinful. I wouldn't try to redeem a strip club by putting Bible verses on the wall, or donate snacks to an abortion clinic. If there's an earthquake, I'm not helping rebuild the muslim mosque (although I'd certainly do all I could to pull out and stabilize anyone hurt). I wouldn't be a water passer at a "Run For Euthanasia." Those are places/activities/activities dedicated to evil. But something like dressing in costumes and going door to door for candy, I am not sure that is in and of itself sinful. I'd much prefer to celebrate Oct. 31 as Reformation Day, though, because I think it is such a hugely significant part of our history and that we should all be very well educated about it, as well as very grateful that it happened.


----------



## Free Christian (Nov 1, 2014)

Hi Andres. Guess its a bit like those who do Christmas but say they don't do the Santa bit and only focus on Jesus. This is me how I see it, its the roots and if the roots are bad it follows that the tree will be too, no matter how much tinsel and baubles you put on it. You can dress it up how you like but it doesn't change what it really is. Say there was over the centuries a St Bartholomew Days feast that started with it being in celebration of what happened on that day in history, the massacre, but over time and centuries later people just got together on that day to meet with family and friends to have a friendly meal. Would I go to one and partake? A few years ago I met a guy who was wearing an original Nazi Death Head ring. I asked him if he knew what he was wearing, who the previous/original owner was and what he may have done. What that ring would represent to a Jewish person who had family killed back then by those who wore such things. He replied "oh this is only a jewellery piece now and has nothing to do with that back then". People like what they like and will soften anything up to suit and make every excuse under the sun to do so.


----------



## Rich Koster (Nov 1, 2014)

Forget Halloween. Celebrate Reformation Day. A feast of sausage (especially on Fridays), small beer and side dishes, and reading aloud the 95 Theses is good for starters.


----------

